# Perdido Key



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

Nothing this AM. about 5 of us fishing but nothing biting. Used fresh dead shrimp and fishbites on pompano rig. Heavy breakers but a 3 oz wgt kept the bait down. Here fir a month so maybe I will have a better report another day. 

Beats staying indoors in Ohio any day!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the report. Hopefully you'll get in some much better trips before you leave.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for the report, albeit a skunk. 

Best of luck next time out there. :notworthy:


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

keep at it, they are out there!


----------



## Lawdog74 (Jan 25, 2018)

Got a black drum over slot today in Perdido. I put it back, so go get it again!


----------



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

Finally broke the ice. Beautiful morning at Perdido today. Caught a whiting. Still very slow fishing here.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Baby steps and now you're off running! Good luck, hopefully you'll land a nice red soon.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

*Read the weather*

If you can get out tomorrow afternoon and Wednesday you should catch some fish. Be careful not to put to much weight on rod and overload it. Sometimes the best fishing is when your weight can’t hold. Make sure you have good stainless ball bearing swivels and cast out and keep the pole in your hand and let the weight get pushed towards shore. It is a good feeling when a red, blue or drum grab it. During good surf days when wind is from the south the water gets pushed up on shore and acts like a tide. It is not another tide but a lot of warmer water is pushed onto beach You don’t need long casts. Flounder are often 20 yds or less from shore. Good luck and enjoy you day.


----------



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

Alumacrafty said:


> If you can get out tomorrow afternoon and Wednesday you should catch some fish. Be careful not to put to much weight on rod and overload it. Sometimes the best fishing is when your weight can’t hold. Make sure you have good stainless ball bearing swivels and cast out and keep the pole in your hand and let the weight get pushed towards shore. It is a good feeling when a red, blue or drum grab it. During good surf days when wind is from the south the water gets pushed up on shore and acts like a tide. It is not another tide but a lot of warmer water is pushed onto beach You don’t need long casts. Flounder are often 20 yds or less from shore. Good luck and enjoy you day.




Thanks for those tips. What kind of hooks do you use? Been using a typical pompano rig one is a double drop and the other is a triple with circle hooks by Mustad 1/0 hook. I have 2,3,4 oz sinkers too. I think the 1/0 hooks are too big?
Joe


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Jal said:


> Thanks for those tips. What kind of hooks do you use? Been using a typical pompano rig one is a double drop and the other is a triple with circle hooks by Mustad 1/0 hook. I have 2,3,4 oz sinkers too. I think the 1/0 hooks are too big?
> Joe


I stick with simple rigs I tie myself. I use 4 ounce weight most of the time. I never go less than 4. My reasoning is the fish hooks itself just by pulling the weight. I use owner 1/0 offset circle hooks. Not saying other hooks don’t work but I have found the owner hook helps me catch more fish with fewer misses. As far as hook size, I thread an entire shrimp on the hook and put a fish bite on the end to hol the shrimp on. With an offset hook I do slightly twist the shrimp to keep it centered on hook. Fresh peeled shrimp only and change it every 30 -45 minutes. I also use the shrimp juice on the fish bite. If the water is dirty/sandy a floater can be used but otherwise I use a simple red bead and hook. If you make your owns rigs put good stainless ball bearing swivels at top and bottom of rig. I believe it keeps the rig from spinning and giving a more natural look to the fish. No helicopters. Lastly if you make your rig make sure to separate your hooks far enough apart so the can’t touch each other. If you don’t you will find yourself reeling in your line to only find your hooks are together. Have patience and you will be fine. Fish south winds this time of year.


----------



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

I think I’m getting the hang of this. Another whiting today late this afternoon


----------

